# YES PLEASE!!!



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

XDP-100R-K - Portable Hi-Res audio entertainment system for premium audio, apps and video | Pioneer Electronics USA

i am oficially excited! this could ease my headaches for traval music on so many levels! the best part is it's expandable memory and it has streaming built in!


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm getting the Onkyo version before long. I think I read somewhere about an official USA release before long. But they've been available since December I believe.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

The Onkyo dp-x1 has dual dacs and opamps for the balanced circuit


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

link?


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Looks nice. No digital output? I've been looking for something to replace my iBasso DX-90 and it's very mediocre touchscreen. The Onkyo DP-X1 has been in my cross-hairs as well.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

The XDP-100R has a Micro USB B/OTG Digital Out, plus it has 2- 200g max sd slots.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

what about fiio x7

FiiO-Born for Music and Happy


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

LBaudio said:


> what about fiio x7
> 
> FiiO-Born for Music and Happy


What about it?


----------

